# R.I.P Little african clawed frog



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Poor fellow died a few days back no idea why lived a year with me,
he'll be missed


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP little frog


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

r.i.p froggy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RIP fwoggy xxx


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rip, little guy.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------

